# Yellow oval slik stingray tire.



## rweaver (May 28, 2014)

How rare is a yellow oval slik tire?


----------



## rhenning (May 29, 2014)

Yes it is rare but I have no idea on price.  Repost your question in the Muscle Bike section and you will get better answers.  Roger


----------



## Oldnut (May 29, 2014)

*65 schwinn*

Very nice 65 long frame standard stingray great condition and a super nice oval slick.depends what somebody will give for the bike but I say 500+ easy if another color value would be higher


----------



## Crazy8 (May 29, 2014)

A few sold last year on ebay.  Really nice around $150.  Kind of crappy for $70.  Yours looks really nice.


----------



## rlhender (May 29, 2014)

I thought the were rare until I had about 10 of them, so I guess if you want one they are out there. I like to put them on all my early rays

Rick


----------

